# dynamic golf S300 shafts - how stiff are these?



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking at a set of irons on eBay. They have got dynamic golf S300 shafts. 

My current shafts are dynalite 85. I've got a pretty slow swing and am a bit worried the s300 might be too stiff for me?


----------



## the_coach (Aug 5, 2017)

would give them a miss

if swing speed on the slower side you would be swapping an 85 grm shaft designed to help give a slower speed a higher launch angle to keep the ball in the air so get optimum distance for speed produced

for a 130 grm shaft designed for higher speeds with a lower launch angle


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2017)

the_coach said:



			would give them a miss

if swing speed on the slower side you would be swapping an 85 grm shaft designed to help give a slower speed a higher launch angle to keep the ball in the air so get optimum distance for speed produced

for a 130 grm shaft designed for higher speeds with a lower launch angle
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for for the advice, will give them a miss.


----------



## Bobirdie (Aug 5, 2017)

Yip deffo give them a miss. One of the heaviest shafts on the market


----------



## One Planer (Aug 5, 2017)

Bobirdie said:



			Yip deffo give them a miss. One of the heaviest shafts on the market
		
Click to expand...

... And one of the best IMVHO.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2017)

Bobirdie said:



			Yip deffo give them a miss. One of the heaviest shafts on the market
		
Click to expand...

Unless they have 'SL' as a prefix which then there are considerably lighter and help ball flight.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 6, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Looking at a set of irons on eBay. They have got dynamic golf S300 shafts. 

My current shafts are dynalite 85. I've got a pretty slow swing and am a bit worried the s300 might be too stiff for me?

Click to expand...

I bought a set of Callaway irons off the bay once with these shafts fitted to them.
I also have a slow swing and it was like trying to play with steel girders.
Avoid like the plague


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2017)

lol wrong tread.

give them a try.

 i don't find these shafts that stiff, only eq to 5.5 PX


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			silver trophy yesterday. played well then birdies 8,9 and 11 had me on a score got to the 16th thee, hit a good drive and was only hit a 9 iron for the 2nd. Then the heavens opened from nowhere. lashed it down. it was so heavy you could hardly see.  dropped 5 shots on the last 3 holes. soaked to the skin. 3 pars would have won it,
		
Click to expand...

and that was all down to what shaft 

:smirk:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2017)

There are stiffer shafts out there but there aren't many heavier.
You need a decent swing speed and/or a pretty quick transition to get these working.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 6, 2017)

I too have a relatively low swing speed, but (generally) like S300s. I tried some Nippon 950s that went a little further, but never had a clue where the ball would go!! So heavy shafts seem to 'correct/suit' my somewhat inconsistent 'arms and hands dominated' swing. I have no problem launching them high - in fact, would prefer to hit them lower than I do!

On the other hand, PX5.5s (at least the original satin ones) that are about the same flex and slightly lower weight as S300s, made my hands very sore after a round on links turf, whereas S300s didnt! So it's not just weight (or even flex) that counts but finding a shaft that suits!! I've even had great results with S400s, which are 'out of spec' S300s but a set is likely to be better matched than normal S300s - as the tolerance is tighter!


----------



## Hendy (Aug 6, 2017)

Use these shafts in my irons 130gram version. 

You need to get fitted to be sure. But I would say if you fit them you will find you will get a lower flight and maybe a drop off in yardage.

I say my swing speed would be moderate to fast but I do like to hit the ball hard.


----------



## hovis (Aug 7, 2017)

my shaft of choice.  i love heavy shafts and really helps me slow things down a little.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2017)

just as bit of info for you all the replies that state they are a heavy shaft etc, the R300 are only 3g lighter, so not much in it TBH


----------



## Ethan (Aug 7, 2017)

In terms of frequency, PX 5.5 comes out a tiny bit firmer, at Rifle 6.0 versus TTDG S300 5.8, but frequency doesn't tell the whole story. 

Playing characteristics are different with PX being firmer in the butt so feeling harsh to people who are not hard hitters, but softer in the tip for a medium launch. TTDG have a bit more feel but are tip stiff. They also tend to spin more for some players.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			just as bit of info for you all the replies that state they are a heavy shaft etc, the R300 are only 3g lighter, so not much in it TBH
		
Click to expand...

Er...that simply means that R300s are a heavy shaft too!! 



Ethan said:



			In terms of frequency, PX 5.5 comes out a tiny bit firmer, at Rifle 6.0 versus TTDG S300 5.8, but frequency doesn't tell the whole story. 

*Playing characteristics are different with PX being firmer in the butt so feeling harsh to people who are not hard hitters*, but softer in the tip for a medium launch. TTDG have a bit more feel but are tip stiff. They also tend to spin more for some players.
		
Click to expand...

This (the bold bit) was certainly my experience!

PS. Welcome back stranger!!


----------



## badgermat (Aug 7, 2017)

Not sure it's of any use at all but I have S200 shafts (like S300 but a couple of grammes lighter) in my Bridgestone irons and even with my glacial swing speed I don't notice the difference with my old graphite shafts.

bm


----------



## EZprophet (Aug 8, 2017)

I've played with these shafts for about 7 years and love them, but like others have said they will probably not be suited to all swings..

I wouldn't buy any clubs on eBay without at least hitting a few balls with the shaft somehow.. I know it's not always possible but at least try to get your hands on a demo club at a range shop or something... 

such a big gamble otherwise even if the shafts are "perfectly suited" to your swing on paper.


----------

